# need 5oz r22 - does this make sense - no cold air blowing



## new-dude (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi all.

Recently our air conditioning unit stopped working correctly.
It turned on, air was blowing out of the vents but not getting cold, so it was not getting to the correct temperature set, it would just stay running until you turned it off.

The fan on ac unit spins), Air filter was replaced, reinstalled our NEST thermostat, flipped the breakers.

I had a tech come by and state the motor was dying, so we replaced it.
The day the tech was over was cold so we could not properly test it, although turning on the AC made it appear to be working.

A week later it got hot so we started to use it and literally the exact same issue was happening.
The tec came back and said that we were low on R22 refrigerant, however, he does not carry r22... so he did not refill.

Now, he says we only need 5oz - yes 5oz. - he kept insisting it was such a small amount.

Now I have called a few techs with r22 and they think 5oz won't do much and they are questioning the amount.
(saying they will come by and refill but no guarantees on the ac working)

So I am wondering if 5oz is a normal amount - will it fix my ac, or am I getting ripped off, or does the first tech not know what he is doing.

The unit is approx 17 years old. We purchased the house 5 years ago and rarely used the AC over the last 5. (maybe an hour a day in the summer and probably less)

Thank you for all your help.


----------

